# Young Family moving to Toronto / Hamilton area



## vyckil (Oct 25, 2009)

Hello,

I am new to this forum, and am seeking advice on a forthcoming move to the Toronto area. My aunt lives in Burlington, so I would like to be not too far from her. We do not have jobs lined up yet, but I am a hotel manager, so hopefully there are hotels in most locations!

The main concern for us is our 3.5 year old son. We would like to live in a quieter neighbourhood, with access to reasonable elementary schools and nice family activities like parks, etc. 

Can anyone give me any ideas of places to research? Any suggestions would be very gratefully received.

Many thanks

Vicki


----------



## Pension Pete (Oct 22, 2009)

Hi Vicki,

I would look at Burlington, Oakville (east of Burlington) and Dundas or Ancaster (west of Burlington). All are great towns to live in that are very family oriented. Oakville is more expensive than Dundas and Ancaster. All have quick access to major highways in case of job commute.

Pete


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Pension Pete said:


> Hi Vicki,
> 
> I would look at Burlington, Oakville (east of Burlington) and Dundas or Ancaster (west of Burlington). All are great towns to live in that are very family oriented. Oakville is more expensive than Dundas and Ancaster. All have quick access to major highways in case of job commute.
> 
> Pete


Pension Pete is quite correct in his description. There are many other places (towns) around Toronto that are equally pleasant. It would seem to me more appropriate that you find work first before settling in a particular community. The GTA (Greater Toronto Area) is very large and the wrong choice of community to live in could well result in a long commute to work. If you want to be near your aunt then look for work in her area.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

But an unpleasant fact is, that most of the time you will only find a job once you are already landed in Canada... So meantime you will have to decide where you want to live until you have found a job... It's a problem that we are also facing.
Finding a neighbourhood with a good school is important, although not that important anymore for us, because our son will join grade 11 (or even 12). If you are having younger children, that is much more important.


----------



## jenn_in_ireland (Nov 5, 2010)

My husband and I moved to Burlington a few years ago and we like it. We don't have kids yet, but it's definitely family friendly. We bought a house closer to the "downtown" - close to here there are schools, parks, arenas, etc. We preferred this area to North Burlington as it has older, more established neighbourhoods, but North would be family friendly as well, maybe even more so as I think there are a lot of young families there.


Good luck!



vyckil said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am new to this forum, and am seeking advice on a forthcoming move to the Toronto area. My aunt lives in Burlington, so I would like to be not too far from her. We do not have jobs lined up yet, but I am a hotel manager, so hopefully there are hotels in most locations!
> 
> ...


----------

